# Choctawhatchee Flathead Report



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Man, it had been so long that I've had one on the line that I had forgotten how amazing and indescribable it really is. 

Came home from the swamp (Gainesville) today to spend the weekend. Dad and I managed to get a little trip together before my classes start . Got on the river a little past dark and found our first battle ground. Hasn't been there 5 minutes and WHAM! Got a little video action of the monster and he tipped the scales at 30lbs. Few pics and back off he went into the river. 2 minutes later my other pole got hammered. A little 5lber nailed my bullhead. On to the next battleground, 5 minutes and WHAM! Got some more video footage and this one went 25lbs. 

That big moon got high and bright in the sky about 11 and it turned the bite off. Got a 15lber and then we decided to call it quits when we both got snagged and broke off. Fun few hours on the river before classes start. 

Maybe the video ok. I'll check it out and upload later.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Look like a million bucks, in that shirt!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome! That's a fine fish!


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Good stuff right there!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice fish !


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Top secret flathead technique engaged:thumbsup: Awesome brother..


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

CatHunter said:


> Top secret flathead technique engaged:thumbsup: Awesome brother..


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice work man. Some really nice looking fish!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Nothing like catching some good 'uns before classes start. Best of all, you got to go with your Dad.


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice.


----------

